# Going green



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, in an effort to help my friend, I'm learning green techology.

I've been researching windows, and for Florida it would seem that argon filled, low e2 and low SHGC windows would be best. I cannot find any information on the costs of something like that or the cost difference between double pane and triple pane, or the effectiveness between the two. Anyone know of any good sites that explain all the window jargon and recommends windows based on location, along with price comparison?

The second is solar energy. We are looking for information on pool, electric and maybe water heater solar energy. Maybe wind, but I cannot find anything other then that requires a large pole with guide wires, nothing that sits on the house. 

Another thing is siding and roofs. Thinking of putting aluminum siding over the existing t1-11 that is there. And a tin/metal roof. Looking into cost factors, energy efficient ratings, and other things to consider. 

Thank you.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I've looked into some of this from time to time. Generally most of the green tech (except for good insulation/windows) will take a very long time to pay for itself. But that will get more favorable over the life of a system as conventional enegry costs inevitably rise.

I would say that wind is a total waste of time and $ in Florida.  There are wind charts that show the average annual wind speeds (one linked here: http://www.windpoweringamerica.gov/wind_maps.asp) that usually specify some minimum wind speed needed for wind power to make sense. Florida avg winds are just too low. So I think that one is a non-starter in FL. Plus, wind turbines, even on a residential scale, have other issues like noise and visuals.

Solar is more promising, esp in FL. There are many websites selling photovoltaic panels and controllers. Panels are generally about ~200W per panel so you need to price out a system, including installation, and compare to your local elec cost per kwh to figure out payback. Lots of options on electronic controllers and such. This would be a fun project. Some company even makes flexible photovoltaic shingles. Not sure how well those work, especially how long they would last as a roof, though.

Pool heating could be with electric from photovolataic, solar water heating panels/storage tank/recirc pump, or as simple as a couple hundred feet of black water hose looped on a roof connected up to the pool with a small recirc pump.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We had Lamco come out last summer, thinking about replacing our double pane windows for their triple pane windows. 14 windows, $26,000.
They had a life time warranty though.

Needless to say, we did not buy them. I just had 4-5 repaired (replace double pane glass ) for about $200.00 total.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

$26k for some windows? Gaaaccck! I didn't think I could be shocked anymore... but I was wrong!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They wanted about $14,000 to replace the windows with same basic thing I have how, double hung/double pane. 5 year warranty.

That is why you can't get a price on one, they want to have a salesperson come out to sell them to you.

BG


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

@Raylo

I did not think wind would do much here. But he says the owner of a green tech company here is selling his personal kit which includes wind. I tried telling him if he is selling it, then something better has come along, or the wind doesn't work. I've heard of the flexible shingles, but did not think they were in production. I may have to look into it, or have him do it. I'm helping because I want to see what he comes up with. Eventually maybe stealing some ideas. 

I do not think he will get a good enough system for the pool. He wants it for a jacuzzi/hot tub. I do not think they get hot enough. Plus it is a huge pool. He is having a shallow part for sitting with tables and chairs. He wants a place to pull up to a bar type feature too, but I think it will get flooded when it rains. But hey, its not my money. 

@basementgeek. Ouch that is a huge price difference. Did they say how much better triple works? I'll have to ask how many windows he has.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh, I forgot a more conventional green technology that would be ideal down in FL: ground source heat pumps. Not as flashy and visible as wind turbines and solar panels but would greatly increase heat and a/c efficiency.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Never paid any attention to a pay back period. I figure I will never live long enough to break even.

One problem in installing new windows my current widows would have to cut
out since the house is sided.

BG


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I also forgot to mention that some of the fancier ground source geothermal heat pumps have a provision to make hot water. The heated water goes to a storage tank that has a regular resistance heating coil to provide extra capacity and recovery when needed. These systems get a little complicated and $$ so not sure about the payback. Also, if it fails, the replacement cost would probably erase a lot of savings. But something to consider depending on your usage and goals, esp in FL.



Raylo said:


> Oh, I forgot a more conventional green technology that would be ideal down in FL: ground source heat pumps. Not as flashy and visible as wind turbines and solar panels but would greatly increase heat and a/c efficiency.


----------

